# Tivo HD, Tivo Wireless Adapter, and Warranty - $550



## magnus

Here is my Tivo HD for sale. In the original box for $530. The remote is brand new and has never been opened.

Contents:

* Tivo HD (160 GB Hard Drive, partial TSN is 652-0001-8040-xxxx)
* Box of accessories (Tivo Remote and cables, except instead of the component cables... I am changing that out with an HDMI cable)
* Everything you would get if you purchased from Tivo today
* Warranty receipt from Fry's (5 year warranty starting from October 2007. That means it's good till October 2012).

* Free w/ BIN....Tivo Brand Wireless adapter (MAC: 00: 11: D9: 02: 8F: 18) That's a $60 value.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320494187766&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

